# Train Lovers Movie Heaven



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Watching the boob tube this weekend(Friday and Saturday)and lo and behold it was a train lovers extravaganza!!!! Von Ryans EXpress, Runaway, and a couple of other flicks with trains as the star!!!!!

Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

And "Unstoppable" out on the big screen, too. I hope to see it later this week. It's gotten very good reviews.

TJ


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

tjcruiser said:


> And "Unstoppable" out on the big screen, too. I hope to see it later this week. It's gotten very good reviews.
> 
> TJ


I'll wait for the DVD to be released. I drop too much "train money" at the cinemas.

Bob


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah, it looks good. but I'm saving my pennies for a S scale train


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> And "Unstoppable" out on the big screen, too. I hope to see it later this week. It's gotten very good reviews.
> 
> TJ



Bring your video recorder and shoot it for us while you watch it.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Isn't it you, Ed, that has the video camera sun glasses? Stealth incognito!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Isn't it you, Ed, that has the video camera sun glasses? Stealth incognito!
> 
> TJ



They won't work in doors they need light.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey, what about some of the good older movies!!!!!

I've got 2 on tape I watch off and on. Both have lots of train action

1. The Train (1964 war movie) with Burt Lancaster:thumbsup:

2. Emperor of the North (1973) with Lee Marvin:thumbsup:

If any of you younger guys haven't seen them your missing some good movies.

Dave


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I saw Unstoppable this past weekend. Definitely worth seeing----it's engrossing, with non-stop action from start to finish. My only complaint was the closing scene they tacked on at the end: it was implausible. Great movie, though!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

David, Bob, and others,

We did have a favorite movie thread here on the forum a few months back, with some great discussions about classic train-themed movies ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=955

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## fordthomas68 (Sep 29, 2011)

i remember seeing Runaway Train when i was a kid. its an old film to some but it was a pretty good movie.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

There was a movie that came out not too long ago, it didnt see many theaters but it was about a train engineer that had some one run a grade and got killed by his engine. The engineer after that had terms to deal with about the accident. Does anyone remember hearing about this or know what movie it is? I wanted to see it but it never came out in my area.

Massey


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

NVM found it. "Rails and Ties"

I thought I remember Kevin Bacon as the engineer so I looked it up and found it. Any insight on if it is any good or not?

Massey


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

OK just got done watching Rails and Ties and I also just got my vision back. The movie is really good and the ending is really sad. It is not totally about thetrains it is about love and family and how people deal with loss. All and all I give the story an 8, the acting a 9 and over all 8.5 worth watching. Roten tomatos give it a 35... if you are looking for action or suspense look some where else, you know what is going to happen by the middle of the movie but you still want to watch it. Clint Eastwood's daughter did a pretty good job on this one.

Massey


----------

